# Genesse County Not allowing out residents GSD



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

There is a 7 year old with a tumor.. We are trying to pull but because of their new rule.. they wont adopt out of Genesse .

I have a rescue contact but she will have to wait 5 additional days to pull.. and we are afraid they might pts.. saying he was sick
or he will get sicker

Any Genesse county residents available


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Genesse county Where? What state?


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

They're not helping the dogs with their new rule.

I wish I could help but I'm just south into Livingston County.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

michigan...flint area.


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh sorry I am so PO right now I could scream.. They use to call us on Shepherds and my Eval person said he was a good boy


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Why was this moved? This Shepherd WAS URGENT!!! 

But We got It.. so it does not matter.. We had to fight for it.. because some one that prob was gonna change it in his yard was behind us in line.. 

The other Shepherd that was adopted by a genesse county resident is gonna be killed.. because they gave the dog one day
and brought back saying it was aggressive..


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

If interested Meet JET
http://www.mirescue.com/board/index.php?showtopic=5426&pid=25204&start=0&#entry25204


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

Sherri, don't know if it's me... but, I couldn't find JET. Found a couple of wonderful seniors, Logan and Hilda (RIP)... but no JET.


----------



## lovemyShepherd (Feb 10, 2006)

Opps sorry.. wrong link... wont let me change it

http://www.mirescue.com/board/index.php?showtopic=7788&pid=25206&start=0&#entry25206


----------

